

Comments on Microsoft's SPDY Proposal - sanxiyn
http://www.belshe.com/2012/03/29/comments-on-microsofts-spdy-proposal/

======
pronoiac
Google text-only cache -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DnKI9_5...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DnKI9_5_u-
gJ:www.belshe.com/2012/03/29/comments-on-microsofts-spdy-
proposal/+http://www.belshe.com/2012/03/29/comments-on-microsofts-spdy-
proposal/&hl=en&client=safari&gl=us&strip=1)

